# Nikon Tip Easy ISO



## mhk1058 (Feb 13, 2011)

This probably works for other makes too but the other day I was out trying to shoot birds, mainly Red Kites, and I realised that Easy ISO is a fabulous setting for wildlife or anything where you need shallow depth of field and as much speed as possible, particulary on dull winter days.

In aperture priority mode, set Easy ISO, so main command dial is now adjusting ISO. Set your desired aperture, then your ISO command dial can be used for controlling shutter speed by quickly adjusting ISO on the go, where ever you point the camera.

Much better than Auto ISO where you don't really have much control over what's going on.


----------



## Shawnda (Feb 13, 2011)

What kind of Nikon are you using?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 13, 2011)

Shawnda said:


> What kind of Nikon are you using?


 
If I had to guess.... according to the OPs stats, a Nikon D90.  The D7000 has that feature too.....  it's extremely handy.


----------



## Shawnda (Feb 13, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Shawnda said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of Nikon are you using?
> ...


 

I cant wait until I have enough money saved up for my D7000.  Right now, I currently have the D40 and it's working for me.  I just wish sometimes in my settings I had more options


----------



## mhk1058 (Feb 13, 2011)

Shawnda said:


> What kind of Nikon are you using?


Yes, sorry, D90. I have Easy ISO set permanently but this is perhaps the best use of it, you never have ISO higher than you need but quick easy adjustement for a shutter speed boost when needed.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting, I may have to give this a shot.


----------

